

97 Things Every Programmer Should Know - vu3rdd
http://programmer.97things.oreilly.com/wiki/index.php/97_Things_Every_Programmer_Should_Know

======
wanderr
I love this one, Improve Code by Removing It:
[http://programmer.97things.oreilly.com/wiki/index.php/Improv...](http://programmer.97things.oreilly.com/wiki/index.php/Improve_Code_by_Removing_It)

Looking at my git stats, I've deleted about 20% more code than I've ever
written (in fact I've deleted more lines than all but one of our devs has
contributed), and the site is certainly a lot faster now than when I started.

